#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Записки сумасшедшего

## Топпер

По итогам темы "Передача заслуг" выяснилось, что Эрнест живёт в Малайзии. 
Надеюсь, что здесь он сможет выложить зарисовки из жизни Буддийской Малайзии

Эрнест, спасибо за приведённые фотографии и коментарии.




> Я живу в Малайзии и фотки сделаны у меня дома


Так, я, что-то пропустил видимо  :Smilie:  А с каких пор вы там живёте?
И где, в конце концов, зарисовки из быта буддийских монастырей?  :Smilie:

----------


## Эрнест

> Допускаю, что я чего-то неправильно понял или запомнил. Хотя, мне кажется, что миреня тоже держались за нить после чтения сутт. Может память шалит


Да, я запамятовал. Бывает и такое дело. Если на молитву приходят несколько десятков человек - то, да. Если народу немерино - то как выходят из положения вы видели на фотке - нить идущая от Будду касается головы каждого.




> Так, я, что-то пропустил видимо  А с каких пор вы там живёте?
> И где, в конце концов, зарисовки из быта буддийских монастырей?


Живу я тута уже почти год (будет ровно 4 октября), точнее работаю. За это время 10 раз посетил Таиланд, побывал в Сингапуре, Гонконге и Китае и объездил почти всю континентальную Малайзию. Зарисовки из быта монастырей будут. Правда, я в основном фотографировал сами монастыри. И еще - тайский храм в Малайзии и в Таиланде это абсолютно разные вещи, что касается быта и уклада. Ну да ладно, расскажу как-нибудь потом.

А вот пару фоток. Этот Будда, как утвержается - второй по величине лежащий Будда в мире (после Бангкока). Это находится в южном Таиланде, провинция Сонгкхла.

----------


## Топпер

> Если народу немерино - то как выходят из положения вы видели на фотке - нить идущая от Будду касается головы каждого


Да, такой интересный способ.



> Живу я тута уже почти год (будет ровно 4 октября), точнее работаю. За это время 10 раз посетил Таиланд, побывал в Сингапуре, Гонконге и Китае и объездил почти всю континентальную Малайзию. Зарисовки из быта монастырей будут


Эх, красота!  :Smilie: 



> И еще - тайский храм в Малайзии и в Таиланде это абсолютно разные вещи, что касается быта и уклада. Ну да ладно, расскажу как-нибудь потом.


Да, вот это очень интересно. Будем ждать.

----------


## Эрнест

> Да, вот это очень интересно. Будем ждать.


Только, наверное, это вряд ли можно будет отнести к теме "Передача заслуг". Наверное, нужно будет открыть новую тему. Только пока не знаю как назвать? Может "Записки сумасшедшего?"

На фотке Ват Докхонг, провинция Рачабури, 200 км к востоку от Бангкока. Извиняюсь за плохое качество - проезжал мимо и сделал фотку с телефона. Очень красивая и большая статуя сидящего Будды - может метров 30-40. Её было видно за пару километров.

----------


## Топпер

> Только, наверное, это вряд ли можно будет отнести к теме "Передача заслуг". Наверное, нужно будет открыть новую тему


Да. Это достойно отдельной темы.



> Только пока не знаю как назвать? Может "Записки сумасшедшего?"


Лучше "русский малазиец"  :Smilie:

----------


## Эрнест

> Наверное, нужно будет открыть новую тему. Только пока не знаю как назвать? Может "Записки сумасшедшего?"





> Лучше "русский малазиец"


Ну, название такое несколько некорректное, поскольку страна Малайзия есть, а нации "малазиец" - нет. Есть малаец, китаец, индус, непалец или бирманец, таец. Это одна из очень немногих стран, где ты можешь спросить у любого - Кто ты?  И услышишь в ответ название его народности. А нации "малазиец" де факто просто нет.

Да и страна, я бы сказал - убогая. А её жители несчастные люди. Малайцы - потому что просто не знают, что можно жить иначе (да и просто не могут), все остальные - потому что они чужие в собственной стране. Как можно еще назвать страну, где премьер-министр говорит: "Наша страна МУСУЛЬМАНСКАЯ. Все кого это не устраивает - могут уезжать куда захотят!" А мусульман здесь по самым оптимистическим оценкам не более 55%! Как можно назвать страну, когда тебя останавливает полицейский и его первый вопрос ко мне (это было сегодня) - А ты часом не мусульманин? Как еще можно назвать малайцев если им запрещено даже изучать любое другое учение, а за смену религии можно получить смертную казнь!  

Так что только сумасшедший мог подписаться работать и жить здесь. Я думаю "Записки сумасшедшего" - в самый раз.

Ну и пару фоток. Пинанг. Самый немалайский штат Малайзии и самый симпатичный. На первых трех фото - Ват Чаийа Мангаларам, один из тайских тхеравадинских храмов Пинанга. На двух последних - Бирманский буддийский храм - находится прямо через дорогу от первого.

----------


## Эрнест

Спасибо ув. Топперу (нашему Модератору) за то что выделил мои скромные записки в отдельную тему. Теперь придется чего-то писать. Но писать буду не только и не столько про Малайзию, а и про Таиланд, и пр. (Камбоджа, Сингапур, Лаос, Бирма и пр.) Постараюсь выложить побольше фоток - так наверное интереснее для форума. 

На фотке - главный тайский храм Сингапура (всего их 4 или 5) - Ват Ананда Метьярама. Говорят, находится под патронажем Его Величества Короля Таиланда.

----------


## Константин_К.

> Да и страна, я бы сказал - убогая. А её жители несчастные люди. Малайцы - потому что просто не знают, что можно жить иначе (да и просто не могут), все остальные - потому что они чужие в собственной стране. Как можно еще назвать страну, где премьер-министр говорит: "Наша страна МУСУЛЬМАНСКАЯ. Все кого это не устраивает - могут уезжать куда захотят!" А мусульман здесь по самым оптимистическим оценкам не более 55%! Как можно назвать страну, когда тебя останавливает полицейский и его первый вопрос ко мне (это было сегодня) - А ты часом не мусульманин? Как еще можно назвать малайцев если им запрещено даже изучать любое другое учение, а за смену религии можно получить смертную казнь!


Ни фига себе!

Полгода наблюдал малазийцев и сингапурцев в международном медитационном центре-монастыре Шве Оо Мин в Бирме. Сложилось очень хорошее впечатление. Они, правда, насколько я понял, усердствуют у себя дома в випассане по методу Махаси Саядо. А еще финансово сильно поддерживают тхераваду.

А как Малазийцы произносят "Малазия"? Малаша? Мы не всегда понимали  :Smilie:

----------


## Эрнест

> Полгода наблюдал малазийцев и сингапурцев в международном медитационном центре-монастыре Шве Оо Мин в Бирме. Сложилось очень хорошее впечатление. Они, правда, насколько я понял, усердствуют у себя дома в випассане по методу Махаси Саядо. А еще финансово сильно поддерживают тхераваду.


Вы наблюдали скорее всего малазийских и сингапурских китайцев. Они действительно очень приятные ребята. Для желающих помедитировать в Малайзии действительно есть несколько хороших (по отзывам) центров - сам я их не посещал. А насчет финансовой поддержки - это в точку. Уровень жизни, особенно в Сингапуре, намного выше, чем в том же Таиланде, не говоря уже о других странах тхеравады. Отношение же многих китайцев к буддизму как тхеравады так и махаяны довольно практическое - я делаю храму пожертвоваеме, мне идут заслуги; чем больше дам, тем больше заслуга. Поэтому многие богатые китайцы жертвуют достаточно серьёзные деньги на буддийские храмы. На второй фотке вы можете посмотреть мраморную статую будды, которая была подарена Буддийскому центру (даже не храму) в Кланге, Малайзия. Стоимость - 75 тысяч долларов, сделана в Италии из итальянского какого-то особо модного мрамора. Высота - максимум 170-180 см!




> А как Малазийцы произносят "Малазия"? Малаша? Мы не всегда понимали


"Малэйсия" или "малэйжа", от слова "малэй" - малаец.

На первой фотке - ланкийский Храм Тысячи огней, Сингапур.

----------


## Эрнест

Теперь к делу. Раз уж ув. Топпер наш модератор выделил отдельную тему - нужно писать. Сразу хочу оговориться, что мои "Записки сумасшедшего" - это не жизнеописание тхеравадинских монахов в Малайзии и не захватывающий рассказ о буддийском паломничестве. Когда я приехал в эту грустную и убогую страну, я стал вести некий дневник (пока хватало времени). Я хочу предлохить вашему вниманию это "произведение", но поскольку многое написано довольно давно, я буду делать некоторые пояснения и ремарки, дабы не исправлять оригинальный текст. Возможно, кому-то это будет интересно, поскольку так или иначе я все равно буду касаться буддизма, ритуалов, обычаев и пр. Надеюсь, меня не закидают гнилыми помидорами и тухлыми яйцами (по крайней мере не сразу).

Все свои каракули я постараюсь снабдить фотографиями, дабы разгневанные читатели могли сменить гнев на милость при виде буддийских храмов или просто красивых мест. Наверное, это всё не на 100% подходит под раздел тхеравада, но....

И сразу пару фоток. Первая - Ват Пра Будда Джинарадж - интерьер тайского храма в пригороде Малакки. Я его постоянный прихожанин.

Вторая - тот же храм 24.00 31 декабря 2005 года (плюс-минус пару минут) - так я встречал новый год под декламацию Парииты и под брызгами святой воды. 

Третья фотка - водяная лилия возле статуи китайской богини Гуань Инь в том же храме. Красиво!

----------


## Эрнест

И в дополнение. С удовольствием, по мере возможности, поделюсь всем что знаю из жизни Юго-восточной Азии и местных буддистов с участниками форума. К счастью, завтра на 10 дней уезжаю в Таиланд, поэтому скорого продолжения не обещаю.

На фотке - город-геой Бату-Пахат, султанат (штат, то бишь) Джохор, Малайзия. Там было что-то типа буддийских бесед  (Dhamma talk по-английски). Монахи из Малакки попросили меня их отвезти. 100 км не крюик - и вот я там. Для Малайзии характерно, что 99% прихожан в буддийских храмах как правило китайцы. Многие представители этой удивительной нации в Малайзии умудряются одновременно посещать тхеравадинские храмы, знать некоторые китайские сутты буддизма махаяны, поклоняться дома даосским божествам и жить по принципам конфуцианства. Это не храм, а Буддийская ассоциациия,  то есть небольшой зал с изваянием Будды. Там живет тхеравадинский монах тайской традиции, китаец по национальности ( к сожалению у меня нет его фотки - фотографировать всё и вся не всегда удобно!). И хотя в тхераваде нет вегетарианских ограничений, он, дабы прихожане его больше уважпли, соблюдает вегетарианскую диету (китайские монахи махаяны - вегетарианцы). А статуэтка Будды, кстати, - из Шри-Ланки.

----------


## Топпер

А, как вообще относятся к буддистам в Малайзии? Ну, типа, государство исламское, и как власть и простые мусульмане относятся?

И второй вопрос: как относятся к вам, узнав, что вы из России, да ещё тхеравадин?

----------


## Эрнест

> А, как вообще относятся к буддистам в Малайзии? Ну, типа, государство исламское, и как власть и простые мусульмане относятся?
> 
> И второй вопрос: как относятся к вам, узнав, что вы из России, да ещё тхеравадин?


Формально в Малайзии свобода вероисповедания. Кроме массы мусульманских праздников официально отмечаются также крупнейший праздник Индуистов ДИПАВАЛИ, буддийский ВЕСАК и Китайский новый год. Однако фактически религиозная свобода крайне однобока.  Все могут обратиться в ИСЛАМ. Обратившиеся в ИСЛАМ или родившиеся мусульманином не имеют право (по закону) менять веру. Религиозная пропаганда любых учений среди мусульман запрещена ЗАКОНОМ. А в остальном - полная свобода религии. Ну. то что немусульманин никогда не сделает карьеру НИ В ОДНОМ государственном учреждении - это конечно мелочи. Некоторые китайцы и индусы реально меняют веру ради карьеры. Хотя, как утверждается с удовольствием хряпают свинину или хлопают вискаря и после принятия ислама, но только дома призаштореных окнах. 

Простые мусульмане относятся по-разному. Практически все - терпимо. В радикальных мусульманских штатах, как мне рассказывали живущие там тайские монахи, многие относятся как к варварам-дикарям (за глаза). Хотя именно в самом радикально-исламском штате Малайзии (Келантане) я видел, как две мусульманки пришли в буддийский храм к старому тайскому монаху просить помощи житейской (я уж не знаю деталей). Видимо, мулла ничем помочь-то и не смог!

Ну, с малайцами я практически не общаюсь, поэтому реакцию мусульман на мое тхеравадинство не знаю. Что касается китайцев или индусов - все сильно удивляются, что в России знают что-то про буддизм. А услышав, что буддистов в России около миллиона - удивляются еще сильнее. То, что я тхеравадин особой роли здесь не играет. Главное - буддист. Хотя, что касается китайцев, то на мой взгляд эта нация крайне любит все древнее. Китайский буддизм махаяны уважают все китайцы, но к тхераваде многие относятся еще более уважительно, поскольку по сути это самый древний, первоначальный буддизм. Молитвы на непонятном ПАЛИ придают тхераваде в глазах китайцев некий античный шарм.Что до индусов-индуистов, то многие из них посещают буддийские храмы, особенно тхеравадинские (если по близости нет храмов индуистских). Один знакомый индус говорил мне, что "для меня нет разницы в каком храме молиться - Брахма и у нас (индуистов) и у вас (тхеревадинов)." В Малайзии я в первый раз понял (и подивился), насколько близки индуизм и буддизм с точки зрения индуистов (я бы сказал в быту, но не с точки зрения учения).

----------


## Буль

Спасибо за рассказы, довольно познавательно!

----------


## Топпер

> родившиеся мусульманином не имеют право (по закону) менять веру


Ничего себе коврижки. Ладно, я бы ещё понял, если бы те, кто добровольно принял ислам, не имели бы права выходить из него. А тут достаточно простого факта рождения.



> Хотя именно в самом радикально-исламском штате Малайзии (Келантане) я видел, как две мусульманки пришли в буддийский храм к старому тайскому монаху просить помощи житейской (я уж не знаю деталей). Видимо, мулла ничем помочь-то и не смог!





> То, что я тхеравадин особой роли здесь не играет. Главное - буддист. Хотя, что касается китайцев, то на мой взгляд эта нация крайне любит все древнее. Китайский буддизм махаяны уважают все китайцы, но к тхераваде многие относятся еще более уважительно, поскольку по сути это самый древний, первоначальный буддизм. Молитвы на непонятном ПАЛИ придают тхераваде в глазах китайцев некий античный шарм.Что до индусов-индуистов, то многие из них посещают буддийские храмы, особенно тхеравадинские (если по близости нет храмов индуистских).


Вот они - живые заметки. То, чего невозможно увидеть по буддологическим книгам. Спасибо.
Ждём продолжения рассказов.

----------


## Эрнест

Извините за долгую паузу - волею судеб оказался в Тае. Маршрут незатейливый Хат Джяй-Петбури-Рачабури-Паттайа-Клаэнг и обратно. Многие, наверное слышали про взрыв в Хат Джяе пару дней назад. Там шалят исламские экстремисты-недоумки (извините за грубость, но это самое цензурное выражение, которое я смог найти для использования на форуме). Вы будете смеяться, но как раз в этот день я был в этом чудном городе- фактической столице Южного Таиланда. От моей "резиденции" бабахнуло меньше, чем в километре. И в 20 метрах от моего любимого бара Post Laser Disc. Когда я уезжаю из дома я обязательно стараюсь зайти в храм у себя в Малакке и попросить благословения у монахов. Так было и в этот раз. Не знаю, насколько это помогло, но пока вот пищу "Записки сумасшедшего" а не лежу в морге вперед ногами, как четверо в тот день в Хат Джяе (на русских картах он - Хат Яй). Но дело даже не в том, что мне повезло чуть больше, чем им. Просто эти подонки на протяжении уже нескольких последних лет терроризируют южные провинции Тая. Они видите ли хотят независимости (или присоединения к Малайзии, но это не меняет сути. Ситуация примерно такая же, как если бы в Москве (где из 10 миллионов 1 миллион мусульман) начались беспорядки и взрывы с целью провозгласить какой-нибудь Московский халифат! Я сам видел, как наутро воскресенья малазийские и сингапурские туристы дрожащими руками запихивали свои чемоданы в машины и автобусы и в легкой панике покидали Таиланд. Я всегда был достаточно терпим в отношении религий, но у меня создается такое впечатление, что любая страна в которой есть мусульманское меньшинство столкнулась или столкнется в ближайшем будущем с проблемами исламской нетерпимости. Следующий на очереди - Китай, где мусульман 6% (всего 80 миллионов!!!!)

Ну да ладно, хватит о политике. Напоследок пару фоток. Первые две - Хат Джяй, храм Ват Пхра Ко, на третьей - город-герой Хат Джяй

----------


## Руслан

Держитесь там, Эрнест.

----------


## Эрнест

М-да, кажется пауза опять немного затянулась. Для отчета - время зря не терял. Посетил колыбель последних 17-ти тайских революций город-герой Бангкок (как раз в момент государственного переворота), увидел самую большую ступу (по тайски - чедИ) в Таиланде в Накхом Патхоме, побывал в резиденции тайских королей - Хуа Хине и еще немного по мелочам. Приехал домой (в Малайзию) - тут опять ЧП: где-то оборвали оптоволокно, в результате пол-страны без И-нета. А всё потому что в демократической Малайзии по-советски - единственный провайдер DSL-интернета. А в довершение всего (дабы я не скучал без сети) наши индонезийские соседи подожгли пару миллионов гектаров леса, после чего дым тихо снесло на Малайзию и Сингапур. Пару лет назад вокруг Москвы горели торфяники. Так это просто детский сад по сравнению со здешними поджигателями.

Фото (слева) - ступа Пхра Патхом Чеди, высота 120 м. Я случайно свернул с хайвея не туда и заехал в город. А был просто шокирован размерами этого чуда. Внутрь попасть не получилось - не было времени. Надеюсь в ноябре восполню этот пробел. Фото справа - солнечный день в Малакке (Малайзия). Температура +35, я фотографировал СОЛНЦЕ с мобильника "в лоб". Его даже видно немного за ароматной индонезийской гарью. Качество фоток оставляет желать лучшего, вы уж извините.

----------


## Эрнест

Ну теперь к делу. За время моего отсутствия мне пришло ПС с некоторыми соображениями и вопросами по Малайзии. Я подумал, что может быть я это вынесу на форум а заодно и может что интересное напишу.




> Против Малайзии у меня было первоначальное предубеждение как против страны мусульманской, но, пообщавшись с малазийцами (индусами и китайцами, естественно) мнение свое я постепенно изменил. Также вижу в Интернете и значительное количество буддистских центров и монастырей. Климатически Малайзия более удобна [_как я понял - для практики и стажировки в центрах или монастырях_] из-за наличия (1) двух разных зон (Андаманской и зоны Залива) с разными периодами муссона и (2) hill stations (чего нет в Тае).


Всё относительно. Если сравнивать Малайзию с Саудовской Аравией, напрмер, - тогда она чуть-чуть мусульманская, если с тем же Узбекистаном - то очень даже мусульманская. У меня, поскольку я здесь живу, к Малайзии жуткое предубеждение - это мультирелигиозная страна для жизни мусульман, все остальные могут чувствовать себя (на выбор) либо приезжими, либо людьми второго сорта. 

Что касается буддийских обществ, центров, школ и т.п. этого действительно здесь хватает. Причем на это тратятся огромные деньги, за которыми "торчат уши" небедствующих представителей местной китайской диаспоры, а иногда и сингапурцев. Что касается буддийских монастырей, то тхеравадинских храмов на всю страну не более 100 - тайские, ланкийские, бирманские и даже камбоджийские. Насколько я видел, постоянно более 5-7 монахов в одном храме нет практически нигде. Храмов махаяны, наверное раза в 2-3 больше, но монахов махаяны совсем немного - многие храмы содержатся только комитетами прихожан без помощи монахов. В Тибетской традиции - храмов может десяток-полтора, и постоянно монахи мало где живут - в основном наездами.

Что касается климатического удобства - про это можно забыть. Всё более-менее буддийское находится на Западном побережье контитнентальной части, где есть некое подобие демократии и свободы вероисповедания. Как только вы переезжаете на восточное побережье - вы попадаете в шариатский рай, где мусульман - 95% населения, где встретить мусульманку у которой из-под платка торчат только глаза - проще простого, где официальный выходной день - ПЯТНИЦА. Там можно либо покупаться от души (благо - лучшие пляжи Малайзии как раз там), либо постажироваться в изучении КОРАНА. С буддийскими центрами там несколько напряженно. 

Фотки (слева направо). 1. Мечеть Масджид Джамек в Куала-Лумпуре. Красиво, конечно. Но в моём представлении - мечеть это символ многонациональной Малайзии. 2-4. К вопросу о финансах: 2. Скромная семиметровая "калиточка" в частной китайской школе в малазийской глубинке. 3. А это скромная буддийская махаянская "часовенка" в той же школе (примерно трьетья часть - больше не влезло на фотку). 4. Это не махаянский храм. Там нет монахов. Это здание буддийской ассоциации в К-Лумпуре. 5. Типичный пейзаж восточного побережья - солнце, море, песок и обязятельно малазийский флаг (остров Перхентиан, султанат Террингану).

----------


## Эрнест

> 1. Стоимость жизни. Как будто она выше, чем в Тае, но не думаю, что при запросах скромных намного выше. Так ли это – жилье, коммунальные, транспорт (про еду-одежду не спрашиваю, с этим все понятно)?


Да, стоимость жизни выше. Но понимаете, очень много зависит от того, где вы живёте – в большом городе или в глубокой провинции. Самые дорогие города Малайзии – это Куала-Лумпур (КЛ как говорят в Малайзии) – столица, что естественно, и Джохор Бару - там 2 км через пролив до Сингапура, соответственно пол-Сингапура ЕЖЕДНЕВНО приезжает туда за всем, начиная от еды и кончая всяческими развлечениями. В Сингапуре цены на всё примерно в 2-3 раза выше. Если вы будете жить где-нибудь в глубинке, ну не совсем уж в джунглях, а в небольшом городке – стоимость жизни может быть в 2 а то и 3 раза дешевле и вполне сопоставима с Таиландом. Коммунальные, насколько я представляю стоят примерно как в Тае. Например газ (в баллонах) для кухонной плиты стоит примерно одинаково в Малайзии и Тае. Транспорт – не знаю точно, но похоже примерно одинаково. В Малайзии я некоторое время пользовался междугородними автобусами, в Тае нет, но похоже цены примерно сопоставимые. Билет из Малакки в Сингапур (250 км) стоит 4 уё, в Хат Джяй (Юг Таиланда, 700 км) – 15 уё, Хат Джяй – Бангкок (1000 км) – 21 уё. ЖД здесь не в почете, но стоит примерно как автобус. Тампин (ближайшая станция к Малакке) – Тумпат (10 км от границы Тая (750 км) – 15 уё. Общественный городской транспорт в Тае по-моему несколько дешевле. Бензин 92 в Малайзии – 49 уё центов за литр, в Тае – 67 уё центов. Самое интересное, что в Тае стоимость бензина меняется в зависимости от мировых цен на нефть. Еще 4 месяца назад стоимость литра 92 была 80 центов. В Малайзии – цена одинаковая на всех заправках и устанавливается правительством. А вот аренда машины в Таиланде однозначно дешевле, особенно долговременная. В Малайзии, поскольку спрос на аренду невелик – цены высоки, этим занимаются исключительно компании и максимальный срок аренды - месяц. В Таиланде, поскольку туристов больше на порядок – цены ниже и арендовать можно у частника – срок и цена как договоришься. В Малайзии самое дешевое авто вы вряд ли найдете дешевле чем 400 уё в месяц (что-то типа Оки нашей). В Тае – если будете арендовать несколько месяцев то же самое выйдет где-то 250 уё. Еда-одежда (с которыми «всё понятно») в Таиланде всё-таки дешевле. Насчет еды хочу заметить, что еда в Малайзии всё-таки более приемлема для русского желудка. В Малайзии пища не такая острая, картошка опять же не является экзотическим блюдом (т.е. она не только в Макдональдсе) и среди малайской, индусской и китайской кухни вполне можно найти блюда вполне подходящие к русскому меню. Но про селедку, сметану и гречку можно сразу забыть. Основа всего всё-таки рис и самые разные «макаронные изделия» азиатского производства. С точки зрения сравнения «вкусности» Малайзия и Таиланд примерно как заводская столовая и ресторан «Прага» в Москве. Но это моё субъективное мнение – как вы знаете на вкус и цвет товарища нет. Самая лучшая кухня в Малайзии (опять же на мой субъективный взгляд) – на острове Пинанг. Хотя как правило в любом штате есть какая-нибудь вскусная «местная фишка».

На фотках. 1. Скромный ужин на 2 персоны на Пинпнге – супчик с местными макаронами и пельменями, куриный и говяжий шашлычки, жареные и пареные ракушки, а также куча соусов. 2.К вопросу о транспорте. Это чудо малазийской автомобильной промышленности – автомобиль ПЕРОДУА – местный народный автомобиль. Правда красиво звучит. На самом деле это одна измоделей японской Дайхацу, выпускаемая в Малайзии под этим чудным брендом. Машина, чуть больше нашей Оки, но при этом имеет 4 двери, кондиционер и автомат. Двигатель от 650 кубиков аж до 1.1 литра! На снимке 3 – то же чудо, но с суровым тюнингом «а-ля ТУРБО». Сроедняя цена такой новой машины в Малайзии - 7-8 тысяч уё. 4.Малазийская ЖД. Станция Тумпат, штат Келантан – кнечная, дальше дороги нет. В 10 км – граница Таиланда. 5. Поезда у них с узкой колеей как в Европе, соответственно все полки справа и слева в вагоне – боковые. Интерьерчик приятный, правда ехать когда сломался кондиционер – крайне некомфортно (знаю по себе).

----------


## Эрнест

> 2. Жилье (аренда) – какого качества и стоимости? Легко ли найти квартиру иностранцу в недорогой ценовой зоне?


Я, например, живу в Малакке. Это столица штата в 150 км от КЛ. Я снимаю меблированную квартиру в кондоминиуме – 3 спальни плюс зал и кухня, 3 кондиционера, бассейн, парковка, охрана, тренажерный зал, вода, Интернет – всё включено. Плачу только за электричество. Такоё удовольствие стоит всех-всяких примерно 380 уё в месяц при условии аренды на 2 года. Это дешево. В КЛ это будет стоить 700-800 в городе и 600-700 в пригороде. С другой стороны, если вы будете снимать что-нибудь попроще типа квартирку с одной спальней без кондиционеров, бассейна охраны и т.п. можно уложиться и в 200-250 долларов в провинции если вы совсем ограничены в средствах. С другой стороны, найти что-то совсем дешевое нелегко, поскольку вы европеец, предположительно имеете много денег. В Малайзии это выражено не так сильно, как в Тае, но все равно ваша физиономия на 95% повысит цену. Оптимальный вариант, если вам поможет кто-то из местных. Я в свое время искал так. Арендовал машину и тупо ездил по городу и окрестностям в поисках объявлений. Повезло. Если будете искать через агентство – обуют сто пудов, в смысле переплатите. Кроме того, многое зависит от срока аренду. Минимальный срок для приемлемой цены и возможности поторговаться– хотя бы 6 месяцев, не то что в Тае. Там предложения жилья в любой ценовой нише больше на порядок, даже в нетуристических регионах.

На фотках. 1. Вид с моего балкона – скромненько и со вкусом. 2. Вот такой мой кондо. 3.Неплохое место для жизни, только дорого очень – вид на пригороды Сингапура со второго этажа тайского храма Ват Канчанарама. 4. Э это моя Малакка – провинция! 5. Одна из центральных улиц КЛ – джалан Султан Исмаил.

----------


## Эрнест

> 3. Медицина - качество ее вроде бы не хуже Тая, но сколько стоит?


С медициной вопрос отдельный. Качество может быть от очень хорошего до посредственного как в Тае, так и в Малайзии. Основное отличие Тая от Малайзии (на мой взгляд) – это отношение к «фарангам». Если кто не знает «фаранг» - это общее название для всех «белых» в Таиланде. Русский, швед, итальянец – фаранг. Араб, японец, индус – не фаранг. В тайском менталитете практически заложено, что фаранг – это уважаемый человек с большими деньгами. Соответственно, если вы заявитесь в клинику в Тае с любой проблемой – 98% что с вас сдерут больше. И как правило это будет ДОРОЖЕ, чем в Малайзии. Хотя вцелом стоимость медицины – примерно одинаковая. Что касается качества, то лучше перед посещением врача проконсультироваться у местных, какая клиника лучше. Что касается названий лекарств – то кроме Панадола, все остальные названия вам абсолютно ничего не скажут – они в Азии абсолютно другие, хотя большинство таблеток и препаратов те же. Кроме того, если вы владеете английским (или хотя бы имеете разговорник) – в Малайзии вам будет объясниться с врачом раз в 10 легче, чем в Тае. Если вы в Паттайе, Бангкоке или Пхукете – то с английским скорее всего объясниться сможете. В Малайзии по опыту самые лучшие клиники, где врачи – индусы. 

Фотки Малайзии. 1. В тайском храме Ват Суванкири, штат Келантан. 2. Главный тайский храм Малайзии, штат Кедах, название – забыл. Резиденция Главы тайской Сангхи в Малайзии и Сингапуре. 3. Китайский махаянский храм в Куала-Лумпуре. 4. Будда в тайском храме Ват Трумчита Випассана, окрестности г. Ипох, штат Перак. 5. Крупнейший тайский храм в КЛ и окрестностях, штат Селангор. Название – не помню.

----------


## Эрнест

> 4. Инфраструктура – банки, Интернет (не Интернет-кафе, а стационарный); все это предполагается достаточно развитым. Я прав?


Да, с этим проблем никаких – только плати деньг. Как и в Тае. Правда, если вы арендовали квартирку без телефона и хотите купить стационарный телефон – с этим будет проблемка как в Тае, так и в Малайзии. Не в плане купить, а в плане цены. Для иностранцев это всё будет значительно дороже. Так что ищите с телефоном и если захотите потом купить IDSL Интернет – просите хозяина квартиры, чтобы оформил на своё имя. Для примера – в Малайзии IDSL Интернет в месяц – 24 уё, в Тае – 16. В Малайзии при установке телефон для иностранца – депозит (возвратный) 270 уё. А это деньги как не крути. Что же касается Интернет-кафе, то в Тае, по-моему этого добра больше, чем в Малайзии. С банками. Можете практически в любом банке как правило открыть сберегательный счет, особенно если вас порекомендует кто-то из местных. Насколько я понимаю, основное отличие такого счета, что вы не можете получить кредитной карты только АТМ для снятия наличных. И никакого Интернет-банкинга. Правда, например, в Бангкок банке (Таиланд) в можете сделать дебетовую Визу, которой можете расплачиваться практически везде. Для открытия текущего счета вам однозначно потребуется долгосрочная виза, разрешение на работу и справка о доходе от местной компании. Пару слов про сотовую связь. Симкарта стоит как в Тае, так и в Малайзии 3-4 доллара с какими-то деньгами на счете. Звонки в совок из Тая дешевле. Если пользоваться сим картой 1-2-Сall – то это где-то 20 уё центов за минуту, в Малайзии – где-то 70 центов. Звонки местные с мобильного на мобильный в Тае 3-5 центов, в Малайзии 4-10 центов и естественно все входящие - бесплатно.

Фотки Таиланда. 1. Ват Бан Понг, провинция Рачабури. 2. Будда из чистого золота, Ват Траймит, Бангкок. 3. Ват Пра Кхо, провинция Сонгкхла. 4 и 5. Ват Ботхонг, провинция Районг.

----------


## Топпер

> 2. Будда из чистого золота,


А вы видели "молитвенные автоматы" во дворе Храма Золотого Будды?  :Smilie:  Это те, что кидаешь монетку и загорается светодиодная аура у изображений святых, Будд и, кажется у Гуань-Инь.

Т.к. вы часто бываете в Таиланде, у меня такая просьба: вы не сможете поискать изображения озера Лам-Пам, что на юге Таиланда?

----------


## Антон Николаев

> 5. Одна из центральных улиц КЛ – джалан Султан Исмаил.


Я мало знаю о востоке, и удивительно, что так мало людей на центральной улице.

----------


## Эрнест

> Т.к. вы часто бываете в Таиланде, у меня такая просьба: вы не сможете поискать изображения озера Лам-Пам, что на юге Таиланда?


Я не совсем понимаю о каком озере идет речь. Видимо это одно из названий озера Сонгкла. Что именно вас там интересует - просто вид берега, озера или что? Я нашел название некоего берега Лам-Пам на озере Сонгкхла недалеко от г. Пхатталунга. В Пхатталунге я был, правда вот до озера не доехал пару километров.

----------


## Эрнест

> Я мало знаю о востоке, и удивительно, что так мало людей на центральной улице.


КЛ - крупнейший город Малайзии, но если сравнить его с Москавой (особенно в час-пик) то людей там действительно не так много полтора миллиона. Кроме того, КЛ город достаточно новый и большинство улиц достаточно широкие и большие.  Вот фотка, где людей несколько больше - это джалан Петалинг, местный рынок - но опять же не в час пик. Ближе к вечеру туда подтягивются основные толпы туристов и бывает даже что и не протолкнуться.

----------


## Эрнест

На всякий случай для Топпера пару фоток озера Сонгкхла. Правда это не побережье возле Пхатталунга, а пляж в г. Сонгкхла. Но насколько я понимаю, там примерно то же, те же местные сосны с длинными и мягкими иголками.

----------


## Эрнест

> 5. Визы – по какой вы живете и как обновляете?


Ну с визами песня отдельная. Правда всё зависит от того, насколько долго вы планируете пребывать в стране. Визовый вопрос в целом в Тае решается на мой взгляд легче, но не дешевле. Виза в Малайзию для граждан РФ не требуется – при въезде на границе вы получаете штамп в паспорте (бесплатно) на пребывание в течение 30 дней. В Тае варианта 2 – виза по прибытии на 15 дней (27 уё) или виза туристическая чере посольство на 2 месяца (40 уё). Обе визы можно продлить – первую на 15 дней, вторую – на месяц. В обоих случаях цена ок. 50 уё. Т.о. если пребывание в стране не более 3-х месяцев – то проблем никаких. Если же вы хотите потусить в стране где-то полгода или больше – то в Малайзии вас ждут проблемы, а в Тае – нет. Тайцам в принципе наплевать сколько раз вы приезжаете в их страну – главное соблюдайте закон. При длительном нахождении в стране проще всего сделать бизнес-визу (этим занимается куча фирм – где-то 300-500 уё на срок от 3-х месяцев до года, в зависимости от нюансев и желания) или визу с приглашением от монастыря, центра медитации и т.п. Про второй вариант я не знаю подробностей, но это реально. Про цену не скажу – не знаю. В Малайзии, теоретически тоже можно въезжать сколько хочешь – каждый раз на 30 дней. Пути 2 – выехать на 1 день в Таиланд или Сингапур. Но практически – всё не так просто. В Сингапур вам опять же нужна будет виза (12 уё) на 2 въезда в течение 2-х месяцев. На получение – 2 дня, экспресс процедуры не предусмотрено. В Тай – я уже говорил. Но кроме этого, после 3-4 возвращения в страну у таможни начнут возникать вопросы – а что вам в Малайзии нужно – это я испытал на себе. Если вы им скажете, что приехали в Малайзию помедитировать – боюсь вас не поймут как минимум, в самом лучшем случае потребуют какие-нибудь документы и показать наличие денег на проживание (сколько – не помню). Пустить вас наверняка пустят, но могут поставить срок пребывания меньше (например неделю или две) или придется дать денег. В аэропорту взятка не пройдет, а вот на тайской границе – возможно. Сколько – не знаю, не пробовал (но слышал). Я не знаю о практике приглашений от медитационных центров, но сделать визу в Малайзию по приглашению на несколько месяцев – это жуткий геморрой и волокита, насколько я знаю реально на 2 месяца. Сам же я работаю в Малайзии в интересах российской фирмы. Виза у меня на год рабочая. Но её мне сделали наши поставщики в Малайзии. Это наиболее простой способ оставаться в стране долго. Т.е. у меня фактически разрешение на работу и рабочая виза. Формально – я служащий местной компании. Мне это обошлось в 500 с лишним уё.

Фотки из Малайзии. 1 и 2. Камбоджийский тхеравадинский храм, штат Джохор, Малайзия. Большинство монахов говорит по-тайски, как и во всей Камбодже. Вообще тайская традиция преволирует в странах Индокитая, хотя есть небольшие местные особенности в Камбодже и Лаосе. 3 и 4. Ват Пра Кхео – храм Изумрудного Будды, главный храм Таиланда, Бангкок. Там действительно ну ОЧЕНЬ красиво. 5. Храме Ват Трумчита Випассана, штат Перак, Малайзия. Основная фишка храма в том, что «алтарь» находится внутри скалы.

----------


## Ануруддха

Очень удобно въезжать в ЮВ Азию через Малайзию. Въезд для россиян безвизовый. В КЛ можно за 2 дня оформить месячную (может даже 2-х или 3-х месячную, не помню), при желании 2-х кратную, в Таиланд. Если вы въезжаете в Сингапур из Малайзии и у вас на руках билет в третью страну, к примеру в Тай, то на границе можно получить бесплатную транзитную 96-ти часовую визу. Пограничники буду недовольно приставать, но в конце концов пропустят.

----------


## Эрнест

Да, что касается Сингапура то при наличие билета в третью страну при въезде из Малайзии получаешь транзитную визу. Но кроме того, в КЛ можно очень просто получить визу в Сингапур. Просто заполнаяешь анкету, 2 фотки ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО на белом фоне и бабки (ок. 12 уё). При этом никакой брони отеля или приглашения не нужно - просто напишите название отеля где якобы будете жить (см. в И-нете). Такая виза -  на 2 въезда в течение 5 недель. Если потом въезжать в Сингапур на машине или автобусе - на границе вам поставят 14 дней разрешенного пребывания, если на самолете - то ставят месяц. И так же второй раз. Т.е. за 12 уё можно проторчать в Сингапуре 2 месяца. Эту фишку мне поведали 3 узбекские девчонки, которых я встретил в посольстве. Как я уже  потом понял, они ехали туда на заработки на улицу Гейланг (местный аналог Тверской). Да уж, непроста жизнь...

Фотки - многоликий Сингапур: китайская методистская церковь, даосский храм, китайский храм махаяны, мечеть, тамильский индуисткий храм.

----------


## Эрнест

Раз уж речь зашла о Сингапуре, позволю себе поместить на форуме главу "Записок сумасшедшего" об этом городе, которую я написал сразу по приезду.

_"Вам там смешно, а меня вот забросила нелегкая судьбина в коварный Сингапур - оплот гниющего капитализьма в Юго-Восточной Азии.
С вечера купил билетик на рейсовый автобус - 17 ренген (где-то 130 руб.) и с утра на автовокзал. Ехать около 250 км - 4 с половиной часа.
Доехали без приключений. Почти. Я просто от нетерпения чуть не выскочил на автовокзале в Джохор-Бару. Хорошо, китаёза какой-то спросил меня, куда я так ломанулся - вовремя, надо сказать.
Джохор-Бару - это самый дорогой город Малайзии. Он еще находится на материке, а через пролив (километра полтора-два) - уже Сингапур. Самый дорогой, потому что туда пол-Сингапура каждый день ездит на ужин или за покупками. Цифры на ценниках в обоих городах одинаковые, только в Джохоре они в ренгенах (7 руб. 60 коп.), а в Сингапуре в сингадолларах (18 руб. за штуку). 
На малазийской границе меня легко выпустили, на сингапурской - так же легко впустили. Когда переезжали мост - пошел недетский дождь. Это меня несколько расстроило. Но самое интересное было впереди. Ну понятно, когда едешь в незнакомый город - нужно навести справки по Интернету. Я, как положено, кинул клич на азиатский форум - мол, кто в Сингапуре, отзовитесь. Отозвался один и тот не сингапурский - он там проездом будет три дня. Ну, забили мы стрелку. Я подстраховался - пробил по и-нету где гостиницы подешевше, взял пару адресов. На подъезде к автовокзалу пришла СМС-ка от моего стрелочника - он уже улетел в Германию, так получилось. Ну, ладно, буду значит в одиночку табуниться.
При мне карта - а то как же! Первая заповедь путешественника – без карты никуда. Приехали. Высадились на автовокзале. Надо сказать, что на форуме я читал впечатления каких-то побывавшихв. Так они уверяли, что вокруг вокзала нет ни одного обменника. Вот лохи - на карте рядом куча торговых центров! Как оказалось при ближайшем рассмотрении, меня высадили на автовокзале, который почему-то никак на моейной карте не обозначен. И обменников тут действительно нет. Всё-таки доверять людям надо! Воскресенье. 13.30. Я посреди Сингапура с чемоданом наперевес и кучей малайских ренген в кармане, которые тут нахрен никому не нужны. Сориентровался на местности. Потащился к ближайшему универмагу - километра 2 всего пешком!!! Пришел - в обменнике обед (длительная нецензурная брань). Зато сказали, куда идти. Еще с километр. Дошел - работает. Купил тут же пива - настоящего, тайского - "Singha"! Жизнь-то налаживается! Поменял бабок (много менять не буду - вдруг курс плохой!), взял тачку, таксисту адрес в нос - и в отель. Надо сказать, отелей в этом районе оказалось немерино, причем все дешевые 40-70 сингадолларов за день.
Отель самый дешевый, что я нашел в и-нете. Деньги, конечно, не мои – компании, но зачем почем зря переплачивать. Стоит 49 сингадолларов - где-то 30 американских. В Паттайе за 12 долларов номер у меня был в 2 раза больше. Но, правда, чистенько, аккуратненько. Другое дело, что район  какой-то непрезентабельный. Ну да хрен с ним. Пошел пожрать. На улице куча лавчонок и кафешек. В основном всё китайское - то есть не острое. Наткнулся на какую-то малайскую забегаловку (эти любят поострее) - опять тётка в платке. Ну, хрен с ней. Поел - вкусно и дешево - где-то рублей 65 на наши. 
Ни фига себе, думаю, пугали дороговизной. Вполне даже. Как оказалось потом, это был мой самый дешевый обед за все три дня.
Поплёлся смотреть город. Надо сказать, что в ноябре-декабре в Сингапур может приехать только больной или недоумок - тут во всю сезон дождей. Причем дождь может идти сутки. В этот день, правда, он шел временами.
Зашел в местное метро - просто музей. Переходы - шире чем у нас Тверская. Билеты продаются в автоматах. Причем покупаешь от станции до станции - тыкаешь своим сосискообразным пальцем на экране сначала в станцию отправления, потом - назначения. Автомат тебе сдачу дает и еще 1 сингадоллар залог за пластиковый билет. Когда приедешь - всунешь его обратно в автомат и - получи взад 1 сингобакс. Желающим прыгнуть под поезд - не сюда. Станция отделена от поезда стеклянной стенкой с дверями. Когда поезд приходит - останавливается своими дверями как раз напротив станционных. Как едет поезд - на станции не слышно. 
Во всех переходах весят табло - написано через сколько минут и в какую сторону будет ближайший поезд. Ненавязчиво висят таблички со штрафами за всякие шалости. За остановку эскалатора, например - 5000 сингадолларов (3000 американских). Правда, это самый большой. Не знаю, бывают ли у них полные вагоны (в смысле по московским меркам, когда ни вздохнуть, ни [извините, конечно] пукнуть, видимо - нет. Хотя поезда ходят минут через 5-8! В каждом вагоне на стене висит схема линий метро (их там три). Над выходом висит схема линии, по которой ты едешь. Под потолком с обеих сторон висят телевизоры, на которых крутят рекламу а внизу бегущей строкой пишут название станции. Вдоль всего вагона еще висят электронные табло, на которых тоже пишут название остановок. И в довершение всего (видимо для слепых) остановки на всякий случай еще объявляют.
Вот так гниёт Сингапур!
В общем потусил по городу, по магазинам походил. Всё точно как в Малайзии цены, только в долларах (местных). Пиво, правда относительно дешевое - рублей по 30-35 за баночку, а вот от сигарет я был в шоке - 160-200 рублей нашенских за пачку. В центре, как положено - полное разводилово. В центре в каком-то магазине мне пытались впарить сингапурский тигровый базьзам (это такой бренд) – некое подобие всем известной вьетнамской «звёздочки». Я его еще по Таю знаю. Чё так дорого, говорю, 23 сингобакса! В Тае покупал где-то за 8 ихних долларов (если перевести по курсу). А продавец мне – так это ж оригинал. В общем возле отеля в магазине он стоил уже 2.50 Цены в центре в 3-4 раза дороже почти на всё, чем на окраинах. 1 сингадоллар - вообще не деньги. Единственное, что я смог на него купить - позорный плевок в вафельном стаканчике (в смысле мороженое в Макдональдсе, у нас оно, помню, 6 руб. стоило).
В общем, ничего покупать не стал по таким ценам. Попялися вокруг и решил пойти в отель - во-первых у меня назавтра стрелка забита деловая, подготовиться надо, во-вторых устал, как собака.
От метро идти метров 500 через переулочки. Приезжаю, значит... Темно уже... Поплелся по направлению к гостинице. Свернул в переулок. А там... Ё-моё! До гостиницы-то еще дойти надо...
Мой что ни на есть отель, оказывается, в самом центре ихней улицы этой... Ну она не то чтобы "красных фонарей". Фонарей таких там как раз не было. Все благопристойные (днем) китайские и всякие домишки расцветились огнями с вывесками типа "Массаж-40 минут-дешево" и т.п. Кругом девчонок полно на любой вкус и цвет - Сингапур, Китай, Таиланд, Вьетнам, Индонезия, Бирма, Индия, братская Средняя Азия  и прочия и прочия - ну и сутенёров всяческих. Цены (как мне потом сказали) - просто дармовые! "Всего-то" 100 сингадолларов за 40 (???) минут. Я всё никак сначала понять не мог, почему именно 40 минут, а не 50 и не 30. Ну да ладно. 
Как мне объяснили, в центре на  улице Орхидей (Очард роад) цена 200-300 сингобаксов за "акдемический час" – как раз 40 минут. Все зазывают - но это ещё пол-беды. Так они еще и схватить норовят. Причем, хватают, почему-то далеко не фотомодели!!! Какая-то индуска вцепилась мёртвой хваткой и тащит в подворотню. А рядом сутенер что-то бормочет - типа, давай-давай, не пожалеешь, разве что не подталкивает. Еле отбился - она мало того, что чернее негра, так ещё килограмм 90 как минимум! Вот разъелись тут, понимаешь, на сингапурских харчах!
На самом подходе к отелю, когда, казалось бы, всё осталось позади - подруливают две тётки высоченные, под метр восемьдесят. Но когда "одна" из них подала голос я сразу всё понял - это не тетьки, это дядьки, пора клеить ласты отсюда. А он (или она) "Я, - говорит, - леди-бой! Дешево!!! Всего 80 (синга)долларов за час! (уже прогресс!!!)" В общем жуть с барабаном. От демпинга спасался, практически, бегством. Не гонитесь, люди, за дешевыми отелями!_


Пару фоток напоследок. 1. Будда на крыше - первая фотка, которую я сделал в Сингапуре! 2. Ланкийский тхеравадинский храм "Тысячи Огней". А с фасада почти как простой домик. 3. Ну нравятся мне индуисткие храмы - просто как в магазине игрушек, красиво! 4. Тайский Ват Канчанарама. Будда Джинарадж - моё любимое изображение Будды. 5. Кто платит, тот и заказывает музку - китайская богиня Гуань Инь в тайском храме Канчанарама.

----------


## Эрнест

_На следующий день после деловой стрелки прикинув ориентировочно расходы до отъезда, понял, что нужно поменять ещё немножко денюжков. Захожу в местную менялку. Там, как положено, сидит китаеза. Сую ему 230 ренген. Он не моргнув глазом выдаёт мне 104 доллара.
Смотрю, а 100-долларовая бумажка какая-то совсем другая, чем у меня в кошельке давеча была. Присмотрелся - читаю "негара Бруней даруссалам".
Я к китаёзе. "Это, - говорю, - что такое?" "Это, - нагло говорит узкоглазая тварь, - доллары Брунея," - и вызывающе так улыбается. Я чуть ему в репу не заехал! Вот же наглость, впарил мне какой-то фантик за мои же бабки и ещё имеет наглость в лицо об этом говорить и нагло ухмыляться! Ну, в общем, не нужно было ему по лицу… Вовремя сдержался… Оказывается сингапурцы с брунейцами братья навек (может, семьями дружат или женами меняются, не знаю). И денюжки у них (почти общие) принимаются в обеих странах - сингабаксы в Брунее, так же как брунобаксы в Сингапуре. Во как! Век живи - век учись!
Надо сказать, что после Сингапура Куала-Лумпур вообще отдыхает. Сингапур, конечно, дороже. Но как город круче на порядок!
Чище, шире, новее, шикарнее, современнее и т.д. и т.п.
Народ в Сингапуре - тот же что и в Малайзии, только в другой пропорции - китайцы (75%), малайцы (15%) и индусы (9%). Все надписи, практически, на 4 языках (государственных) - английском, китайском, малайском и тамильском. Все более менее говорят по-английски, и лучше чем в Малайзии.  Но китайцев все же большинство, поэтому иногда чувствуешь себя в Китае, только очень шикарном. Как сказал мне таксист, у кого нет денег - тот не едет в Сингапур (знаю, вчерась вечерком видели). Поскольку страна НЕМУСУЛЬМАНСКАЯ - всё как-то веселее, раскрепощеннее что-ли, чем в Малайзии. Хотя в смысле религий тут есть что хочешь - мусульмане, протестанты, католики, буддисты, даосисты, индуисты, сикхи… (см. фотки, правда сикхский храм не заснял) Только синагоги не видел! И праздниками государственными объявляют тоже всё подряд, как в Малайзии - рождество (для христиан), дипавали (для индусов), хари райя (для мусульман), день рождения Будды (Весак) и Китайский новый год!
Хотел попасть на Сентозу - это маленький островок, который переделан и построен исключительно как пылесос по высасыванию бабок из всех, кто туда попадает. Там и шикарный океанариум, и поющие фонтаны, пляжи, рестораны, высоченная канатная дорога прямо над морем (обкакаться от страха за свои же деньги!) и куча всякой прочей хрени. Но в этот день лил дождь как из ведра. Пришлось шляться по городу мелкими перебежками - не в отеле же сидеть.
До кучи познакомился с двумя непальцами (в смысле которые из Непала, а не которые "не пальцев и не палкой…"). Фотка с одним из них. Учатся в Малайзии в Путра Джае - от Малакки 100 км. Приглашали в гости. Один индуист, второй - тибетский буддист. Мы с ними полазили по местной Литтл Индии, перекусили в ресторанчике - не дорого, но 30 сингабаксов на троих - почти 600 руб. Не удержался - купил за 8 сингадолларов себе часы -там всё дешево на ихнем этом индусском рынке, такое впечатление что всё либо ворованное, либо контрабас галимый из Китая. В общем, жду, когда они встанут. Завтра будет 8 дней - пока идут…
В общем и целом поездка понравилась. Хочется вернуться обратно и досмотреть, что не видел. А не видел кучу интересностей. Вот бы еще спонсора найти!
Ну и напоследок, для общей эрудиции, про сингапурскую визу. Проще всего, оказывается,  её получить в Малайзии. Тупо заполнил анкету, заплатил 45 ренген (12 долларов) и на следующий день ты с визой на 2 въезда в Сингапур в течение 5-ти недель. С этой визой при въезде на автобусе тебе ставят штамп на 2-х-недельное пребывание, а в аэропорту - на 30-ти дневное. В Москве, например, это будет стоить уже 50 баксов US, плюс потребуют бронь отеля и бабки показать из расчета типа 100 сингадолларов в день на человека, да и ждать неделю.
Так что - все в Малайзию за визой в Сингапур!_

Фотки. 1-3. Очард Роад - улица Орхидей - самый что ни на есть центр. Отель Мариотт с китайской крышей. 4. Мерлайон (рыба-лев) - символ Сингапура. 5. Русский с непальцем - братья навек.

----------


## Эрнест

А теперь несколько впечатлений о Сингапуре, но уже серьезно. Хотя население там на три четверти китайцы - город мне показался совсем бездуховным и уж точно никак не буддийским, хотя по статистике буддистов чуть не половина. Большой модерновый город, в котором люди, похоже, больше думают о бизнесе и деньгах, чем о душе. Может быть это только внешне. Поскольку культовых учреждений хватает. В Сингапуре много христиан, в основном протестантов - это индусы и китайцы. Причем у иднусов своя церковь (в смысле здание), у китайцев - своя. Может стоять китайская Методистская церков, а через кварта индусская Методистская церковь. Малайцы - мусульмане. Индусы - индуисты или сикхи (жалко не получилась фотка сикхского храма), ну а оставшиеся китайцы - буддисты, даосисты, конфуцианцы - всё вместе. Такая вот у них культура сложилась, поликонфессиональная.
В превый же вечер поехал в Ват Ананда Метьярама - главный тайский храм Сингапура. 
На самом деле Таиланд уделяет достаточно внимания своему влиянию в регионе посредством тайских храмов. В структуре тайской Сангхи есть департамент Малайзии и Сингапура. Хотя, насколько я знаю тайское правительство и Сангха никакие храмы за рубежом не финансирует. Для этого есть прихожане. Хотя определенное внимание (в виде каких-нибудь символических даров) безусловно оказывается.
В вате, как выяснилось, каждый день утром и вечером в 8 часов - молитва. Можно прийти - там же лежат сборники с текстами на каждый день. После молитвы 2 раза в неделю - медитация по 40-50 минут. Настоятель - древний тайский монах, очень приятный и общительный мужик. Увидел фаранга (меня то есть) - иди говорит сюда, через молодого монаха-переводчика.  Откуда - русский буддист значит, интересно. По тайски говоришь - почти нет, понятно. На молитву остаешься - да, хорошо. Благословил до кучи, вручил книжку с текстами (храню как сувенир, хотя и сам по себе подарок полезен) и маленький образок богини Гуань Инь. 
Поскольку храм тайский, то практически никаких отличий в текстах от того что декламируют у меня в Малайзии в Малайзии или в Таиланде нет. Пришло человек 30, все естественно китайцы. С народом пообщался - есть классы медитации, курсы тайского и пали. Монахов постоянно живет 6 - все из Таиланда. Вообще китайцы любят всё древнее, возможно поэтому они очень уважительно и трепетно относятся к тайскому буддизму (я имею в виду тхераваду вообще). Многоие любят ездить (благо доходы позволяют) в Таиланд, Камбоджу, Бирму смотреть буддийские древности и достопримечательности.
Храмы, не только тайские, не только буддийские - все храмы очень чистые и новенькие. Средняя зарплата в Сингапуре 3000 уё американских, поэтому и пожертвования у прихожан соответсвующие.  А учитывая прагматичное отношение китайцев к религии -с деньгами проблем никогда нет. Соответственно и храмы достаточно богатые и отстроенные.

Фотки. 1. Храм Тысячи Огней - кусочек дерева Бодхи. Правда, судя по надписи ну О-О-чень старый, даже не верится. Хотя, кто знает... 2. Храм Тысячи Огней внутри. 3. Ват Ананда Метьярама - через 5 минут начтется вечерняя декламация текстов на пали.  4. Ват расположен на холме - почти что в центре. До Очард роад - 3 остановки на метро местном. 5. Ват Канчанарама. Он расположен, в отличие от прешествующего храма, почти на окраине, но территория побольше.

----------


## Эрнест

Продолжаем отвечать на вопросы




> 6. Отношение мусульман к иностранцам?


Ну, про это я уже немного писал, возможно где-то повторюсь. В целом отношение в Малайзии (как и во всей Юго-Восточной Азии) к иностранцам вполне дружелюбное, будь то малайцы-мусульмане, индусы или китайцы. Другой вопрос, что если вы мусульманин – то это вам в Малайзии большой плюс в общении со всевозможными властями от таможни до полиции. Правда, если вы вдруг скажете что вы мусульманин – не забудьте заострить внимание, что вы суннит. Шиитов в Малайзии терпеть не могут (как и в большинстве суннитских стран). Я сталкивался неоднократно, когда представители властей интересовались моим вероисповеданием. В случае превышения скорости на дороге местный «мусор» скорее всего вас отпустит, если вы назоветесь мусульманином. Надо сказать что 90-95% представителей власти – мусульмане. Если китаец или индус хочет ПОПЫТАТЬСЯ добиться хоть какого-то карьерного роста на госслужбе, ему нужно принять ислам и сменить имя на мусульманское (смена имени обязательна). Соответственно, всё его будущее потомство становится мусульманами уже в силу ЗАКОНА. Ребенок рожденный мусульманином - мусульманин без вариантов. 
Вообще в Малайзии по конституции свобода вероисповедания, поэтому в обществе отношение к разным религиям вполне терпимо и лояльное. С другой стороны, несмотря на то, что в стране официальными праздниками являются Китайский Новый год, Рождество, индуистский Дипавали и буддийский Весак – отношение официальных властей к различным религиям является ярчайшим примером двойных стандартов. Например, месяца три-четыре назад все оппозиционные китайские газеты писали, как в штате Малакка в небольшом городке бульдозерами сравняли с землей тхеравадинский буддийский храм. Поводом послужило то, что якобы были то ли неправильно, то ли неполностью оформлены документы на землю. Хотя храму насколько я знаю было 10-15 лет. Власти не стали разбираться или выслушивать объяснения другой стороны. Просто пришли полицейские, фактически насильно выпроводили монахов из храма (даже не разрешив им взять личные вещи) подогнали несколько бульдозеров и сравняли с землей не только храм, но и 3-х метровое изваяние Будды! Такое НЕВОЗМОЖНО, если речь пойдет о мечети! Ни на одном канале ТВ (оппозиционное ТВ здесь извели еще лет 10 назад, впрочем так же как у нас сейчас в России) и ни в одной центральной газете об этом не было ни слова. 
А к иностранцам отношение вполне дружеское. Правда, что касается общения, то английский как правило знают все кому за 40. В КЛ его знает и молодежь - жизнь заставляет. А вот в небольших городках и особенно деревнях - молодежь на английский откровенно забила. Нафиг он нужен, если государственный язык бахаса малайя. Лет 15-20 назад правительство окончательно избавилось от колониального наследия и извело английский в качестве языка преподавания в гос. школах, только малайский.  По-английски вы наверняка объяснитесь только с китайцем или индусом, которые учились в национальных школах и скорее всего учили английский наряду с малайским. Кстати, замена в гос. школах английского на малайский на мой взгляд больнее всего ударила по китайцам. Как вы знаете выучить китайский, особенно письменный, весьма не просто - нужны годы зубрежки. Соответственно, сейчас появилась прослойка молодых китайцев, которые получили англоязычное образование в часных школах, говорят и пишут естественно по-малайски (это - гоя. язык, без этого никак) и говорят по-китайски (возможно даже на 2-3-4 диалектах) - этому научили родители. Но вот писать и читать по-китайски они уже не умеют! Учились-то в англоязычной частной школе. А большинство молодых малайцев  учить английский уже не хотят. Зачем - они и так хозяева в своей стране, а всякий "мусор" типа китайцев или индусов - они все равно говорят по-малайски. Вто такие фишки.

Фотки – китайские львы. Куда бы вы не приехали в Азию, везде где есть китайцы – вы можете найти этих симпатичных зверушек. Китайцы – одна из древнейших наций и тому, как они умеют хранить свои культурные традиции можно только позавидовать. Особенно много этого добра в Сингапуре - но это и понятно, там китайцев три четверти, да и город-государство это весьма невелико по площади  - меньше Москвы. Поэтому неудивительно, что львы там просто на каждом углу. Фотки из Таиланда, Малайзии, Сингапура и Гонконга. Наслаждайтесь! По-моему симпатично!

----------


## Эрнест

> 7. Были ли вы в каком-нибудь буддистском центре или монастыре: отличается ли от Тая? Кто монахи по этническому происхождению - китайцы?


Как это ни смешно, но я не практиковал ни в одном буддийском центре или монастыре. Для этого нужно некоторое время, а я тут работаю и отпуск провожу в России. Что же касается вообще буддийских центров в которых можно заниматься практикой – то они в Малайзии есть. Другой вопрос об учителях и наставниках. Насколько я слышал, все китайцы, которые занимаются практикой серьезно ездят в Бирму или Таиланд – там это всё на порядок выше. Подавляющее большинство буддийских центров (которые не при храме) – махаянской традиции. Там нет, как правило, постоянных монахов и на ретриты или на уроки медитации как правило приглашаются наставники любых традиций. С другой стороны, как я уже по-моему писал, отношение большинства китайцев к буддизму довольно прагматическое, по принципу – дал денег – получи заслугу. Недавно я присутствовал на одном празднике в камбоджийском монастыре. Там меня поразило поведене одного китайца, по видимому активного члена комитета поодержки храма. Во время торжественной церемонии, когда большинство людей читали молитву вместе с монахами и слушали разъяснения Дхармы, этот деятель сидел в другом конце храма, курил и гоготоал с приятелями как конь. Когда же церемония закончилась и монахи сели обедать, он построил свою дочь, вручил ей конверты с деньгами, после чего подходил на коленях к каждому монаху, троекратно кланялся и вручал свой конверт. Вот такая заслуга! 
Но насколько я понимаю в Малайзии вполне можно делать первые (и вторые) шаги в медитации. В любом буддийском центре или монастыре можно найти массу бесплатной литературы по медитации, в основном бирмансих и тайских учителей, есть кое-что и из традиции махаяны. [Вообще, в Малайзии практически никто не делает различия в течениях махаяны. Дзэн, чань, амидаизм и тд. и т.п. – всё это называется махаяной.] В основном вся литература на английском или китайском языках. Монахи махаяны – насколько я знаю все китайцы. Монахи тхеравады – в основном малазийские тайцы, есть немного китайцев. Но в Малайзии от общего числа монахов тхеравады (а их приблизительно 700-900 человек, проживающих постоянно) примерно половина – это монахи из других стран, которые поддерживают свою традицию в соответствующих храмах. Естественно, из-за визовых проблем они подвержены ротации и, как правило, находятся в Малайзии не более нескольких лет. Насколько я знаю в Малайзии большая часть храмов тхеравады – тайские монастыри, далее – ланкийские, несколько бирманских и даже камбоджийский храм. 

Фотки. 1. Интерьер китайского буддийского центра, штат Джохор, Малайзия. Центр вполне благополучный и явно не бедный. Зарегистрирован как местное ОАО, с акциями, которые все желающие могут приобрести на бирже. Вот так! 2-4. Будущий центр медитации на базе тайского храма, Джохор, Малайзия. Постоянных монахов там пока нет, но уже достраиваются небольшие скромные домики  для медитирующих. Как мне сказали, большинство денег – из Сингапура. Но место для медитации действительно очень тихое и красивое. 5. Фотка из камбоджийского храма. Слева направо: кхмерский монах-настоятель, малазийский монах (папа китец-мама тайка), ваш покорный слуга, монах кхмер и настоящий малазийский китаец (Ven. Sumana). Последний стал тхеравадинским монахом в КЛ в ланкийском храме, хотя сейчас является  монахом-настоятем махаянского буддийского центра в г. Бату Пахат, Джохор.

----------


## Константин_К.

Слушайте, столько материала интересного и фотки еще. Может книжку издать? В Малазии  :Smilie:  на русском

----------


## Ануруддха

По этому поводу у меня давно зреет мысль издавать буддийский он-лайн журнал, возможно с некоторым изданием. Куда входили бы подобные очерки, впечатления, рассказы, отчеты. В форуме подобная тема через год-два затеряется, а в журнале будет более актуальна.

----------


## Ассаджи

Буду рад разместить материал на сайте "Колесо Дхаммы".

----------

